# Reels



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I wanted to get some opinion on a spinnging reel purchase and would like to get some feedback from those who have used the following reels or who could provide me with a comparible alternative at relatively the same cost.

The current problem I have with my reel is the "base" is flexing a lot when I reel in a larger fish. When I say base, I mean the part of the reel that is screwed onto and attaches the reel to the rod. Many of the reels I've seen at the stores have graphite bases and some are strong than others but all have some flex to it. Some of the more expensive reels are made of alloy but I'm looking at spending $80 or even less. I would like to keep the reel weight down but I'm willing to sacrifice some weight for for a stronger reel.

First off, I was considering the Penn Power Graph III 3PG6000 & 7000. Although it still has a graphite base, it's much stiffer than the other graphite ones I've seen at the stores.

Second we have the Daiwa Laguna LA4500+ and Kastor KA4500+ models. I wasn't able to see any since many of the stores I went to didn't have these on showcase. These are advertised as having stronger base made of alloy I believe but again, I haven't been able to see one first hand and would like some opinion on these.

And finally, the Okuma. I was looking at the Avenger AV65 and Metaloid MD60 & MDS60 models. The guy at the store said they both had metal alloy bases and are a little strong than graphite when it comes to any flex.

Can any of you who have used these products give me some feedback as to how they performed? And to those of you who've caught 20 plus pound fish, how did your gear hold up?

I was also wondering if we could have a thread section regarding fishing gear and tackle? I think many people would benefit from it and the search function doesn't always return positive results.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry Wrong Way I can't help with th reels as I don't have any of those. I do however like your idea of a Tackle and equipment forum. People could post there with new stuff they bought with reviews and what not. Great idea!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Wrong Way,

I have Okuma AV65 but have not caught anything significant. Reel performs smooth but I will have to see if it will last. I bought mine for 38 dollars. 

You might want to check out Okuma's EB65. Its a baitrunner and you can get it 60 dollars at sportauthority.com. Free shipping. And use this code TSACPN10 to get 10 dollars off.
EB 65 has more ball bearings and is smoother.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

jangwuah, what rod to you have your Okuma AV65 paired up with? It seems like a good deal but the sports authority here only had a broken one on display so I didn't purchase it. I will also have to check out the EB65 you mentioned. Do all Okuma saltwater reels have alloy bases?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have 12' Okuma Solaris outfitted with Okuma AV65 with 15lb test. Also, I have 11' Tica UEHA outfitted with Okuma EB65 with 15lb test. 

My personal preference is with 11' Tica because I have more control with shorter rod. I think I just need to practice more with my 12' for better handle. 

You can't beat 60 dollar for EB65, it has alot of features... not sure what kind of base it has...


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Dont waste your money on a penn or an okuma. Get the diawa laguna its really light and has 7 bb and 1rb. I have the 4500 model and it is really nice for the price 69$.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Jangwuah, let's make a deal*

I have a 10.5 ft tica--been used twice. Want to trade for the 12'? I'll throw in some $ if you want.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nah... i like variety...


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*For what it's worth........* 

I've been repairing all brands of reels for over 25 years, and I've never seen one broken at the "foot" while fighting a fish.

I've fixed many broken feet, on ALLOY reels, but they were ALL damaged in transport or dropped.

I've NEVER seen a broken foot, or housing, on a Graphite reel.

I don't like the flex, that is common in Graphite reels, but I doubt that it is anything to be concerned about.

Are you sure it's the reel, and NOT the reel seat?

You can still buy the "old" Penn import line of reels. The 105cs is a good value for about $40.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Smoothbore54, I do have a few old Penns and they are pretty good considering they're 10 years old. One's graphite and the other is alloy. Both are not in the best condition so I wanted to get something to use on my 12 footer. I have a Rhino reel that is okay for anything less than 5# and probably won't break with something larger but it can't power in a fish even at that weight. I'm sure one of the weak point in this reel is the foot of the reel since it's rather skinny. I want to replace the reel with one with a strong foot.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Penn Reels*

I use penn reels almost exclusively for salt water. My Penn 7500SS is just as smooth as the day I bought it, 6 years ago. I just bought another one yesterday. The versatility of switching the reel from surf to my shorter "boat" rods and popping on a different spool can't be beat. They are made in America too............. My $.02


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Wrong Way,

I have a Penn Power Graph 7000 mounted on my 10' Tica. I use this combo to throw large lures in the surf. It is a nice match. However, I do a lot of mix and match with all of my tackle depending on what I'm fishing for at the time. But, the biggest catch so far was a double skate hookup while bottom fishing at Dam Neck beach 3 weeks ago. The reel performed fine, but the jury is still out for a 20lber.  

Macman


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Have Penn 6500, and love it, but the Okuma AV is quite a bit of bang for the buck (under $50 from what I've seen, and have one that the action is soooo smooth). Saw alot of Okuma rods in SC, and priced very reasonably, so may have to pick one of those up also (but peferably a surf-rod model).


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*speaking of Penns*

Last year someone broke into my storage room and politely removed all of my rods and my two tackleboxes--Desperate to go fishing I called my trusty uncle--He let me borrow a rod and reel and told me to be carefull because my cousin gave him that reel for fathers day when she was 8, She is now 37--Wouldn't you know it--it was a penn. When I walked onto the pier at TCC someone beside me started to joke on the old reel. He had just purchased all new equipment from Walmart--Needless to say after I started reeling in fish after fish he kindly shut his mouth. I left that day with a citation croaker (weighed in at shorty's) and the old penn never skipped a beat----Hat's off to Penn (Someday I will return my uncles' reel,but not untell he asks for it)--It has become one of my favorites. If you ever see someone on the pier with and old blue Penn reel, walk up and say hi, It'll be me


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I have 2 penn 7000's and I like them so much I had the wife ship them to korea for me. They have never failed me yet. I also have an Okuma EB65 and although I have not gotten a chance to put it to a good test yet it is pretty smooth and for $60 its a great deal. I have it all paired up with an 8 foot 1 piece ugly stick and cant wait to use it for live lining at the Tank this fall


----------



## obxtraveler (Jun 28, 2003)

*diawa reels*

I had a diawa spiining reel that I had been using since around '74.Salt finally got to it some and I broke it off at the foot when moving last year. It still worked as smooth as it did when new. I now have two diawa z4500's,a z6000,and a laguna 5000.They all work well for me.About every reel I have ever had flexed at the foot,no problem.These diawas are a bit sloppy in the front shaft and spool,but all brands I looked at were the same way.I have been fishing obx since the 60's,and am sold on diawa.Hey rhondel,you DO remember the 60's ,dont you?


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

You are answering a question from 17yrs ago


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Had to get up his nerve to make that first post. lol😮


----------

